# Marriage Certificate for Spouse Visa from Pakistan, URGENT!



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, 

Can someone help with following please:

I am applying for spouse visa form Pakistan and have original wedding certificate "Nikkah Nama in URDU" from Pakistan (don't have English translation of it). I do have "NADARA" version which is in English and Urdu, will that be alright for spouse visa application? Do I still send the Urdu version (Nikkah Nama)?


Please can someone advise, I will be grateful.


Thanks


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone who can advise on the matter, PLEASE!


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

Im sorting my visa documents out for my husband hes in pakistn but il be applying frm uk i hv nadra certificate urdu nikah nama but incase iv gt sm1 to get my urdu nikah nama translated in english cost 60 pounds id say do it just to be safe


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

Also il be sending all 3 urdu nikah nama nadra cerificate also english translated nikah nama


----------



## Ascari1 (Apr 1, 2018)

I only sent my nadra cert with my application last week. Speaking to my Soliciter he advised that home office don’t accept the Urdu cert.


----------



## 786sona (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok my lawyer askd me to get nikah nama translated to english just incase n asked fr urdu certificate aswell as nadra all lwyers wrk in diffrent ways good luck


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

Only. Nadra needed


----------



## tiger90210 (Apr 29, 2015)

To get nadra marriage certificate you need your nika nama so a nadra marriage certificate is all u need to prove marriage 
If u want to send your nikah nama it needs to be translated into English then verified by the foreign office in Pakistan then further verification by Pakistan embassy in U.K. If u need a schenzen visa for Europe etc


----------



## Aush (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification .


----------

